# Jelly That Lives Forever



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.yahoo.com/_ylt=AnTV4TK0dRDN_Uss...tal-animal.html


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sure there are a few scientists that made a mess in their pants because of this.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, i was just reading about this a few minutes ago... amazing stuff


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

That is AWESOME


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

very interesting


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

TJcali said:


> very interesting


x2


----------

